# Drainage Help



## Patrck17 (Apr 19, 2021)

I think I may have accidently posted this on the landscaping forum. Either that or it was moved. Going to repost here, sorry in advance if a mod has to move it or delete it again.

Hey guys I am seeking some guidance regarding the water drainage in my back yard. We've had some heavy rain lately in N. Texas and I think that my drainage isn't thorough. The property I live on is about 10 years old, and in that time it looks like the neighbors have put in a pool. So on the other side of the fence they have an elevated paved patio that runs up to some flower beds. My guess is that the drainage solution on that side of the fence was not taken into account or removed. You can see from the pics.

These were taken during 30-40 minutes of steady rain. The area will drain off after a few hours. It looks like this is contributing to the grass being weak in the areas.

Just seeking some opinions on if this is an issue or not, and if so what is an approach to get it fixed.


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

Do you have anywhere to direct the water? A sewer drain?

If you don't have slope in your favor, your options aren't great. You can get a backhoe in there and dig up all the soil, lay a few feet of drainage rock and then put the topsoil back. That'll probably fix it, but it's a lot of work/expensive.


----------

